# pike on the cuyahoga!!!!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

took me two hours to find out what they were hitting on or to put in front of their faces but when I did it was on! got two in a half hour with another that broke off!!! here are some pics!!!!! 
this one was 25"








Caught this one ten yards from the first one!!!!!!!! this one was 30"!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

nice fish there! you ever hear of any bigger ones coming out of there? i always use mepps #3 & #4 blades for pike, what did you have luck with?


nothing like catching those slime rockets


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

his bait is in the lower pictuer above the pike


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I want to try that some time where should I start at. Should I start at brecksville and work my way down. Or can anyone help me, Do slugo's work well


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

not bad Thats one way to get through this winter with no ice.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Joe01- Looks more like it was on the upper reaches of the river.
I don't see many pike below 82....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

that area looks very familiar...


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice fish, I'm planning on hitting the Cuyahoga in the Russell
Park area 1st chance I get. 

Gary


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice Pike !! Congrats !!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I got the two fish on soft plastics.... and yes sluggos work great! I threw everything yesterday! blade baits, jigs, rapalas, husky jerks, and then a fluke which is what I caught the fish on! took me two hours to find it!!! I was thinking in my head of what forum to write asking what to throw and where to throw it for pike then I found out!!! very rewarding finding it out on your own! I had one other break me off on the hook set! I set the hook and it turned and that was it.... I now have leaders!!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I miss northeast Ohio.....Moving back soon I hope......


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pike!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have heard of some giant pike coming out of there and all over it.... but mostly above the munroe falls dam area which was taken out and is now a trickle compared to the pond like are that was covered in lillys!!! I always here of 40" plus fish coming from there!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i had a ig pike get off at the shore. man do i wish i could of gotten a pic of that


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Can somebody please give me directions to Russell Park from 87 and 44?

Is the bank upstream and downstream from Russell owned by Akron, or is it fishable? Are there HP limits on this stretch of river?

Thank you.
-Brian


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

its is next to ladue im not shure of the hp limits but their was a guy that used his 35 hp motor their


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

From 44 and 87 go east on 87 to Rapids Rd. Turn right (south) on Rapids Rd. go a couple miles or so Eldon Russell will be on the left hand side.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i went to russel shore fished. got nothing fished for an hour than my lure broke off


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah when I caught those two pike I lost 5 flukes and hooks, one bucktail, and one husky jerk! that was an expensive day on the river! but well worth it to have a couple tight lines!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ive lost alot of lures their spoons,cranks,spinners, and sof plastics


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i definately recogonize that area, i was there today used a similar fluke with a spinner attatched. I loved fishing there last summer and fall but i have had no luck this winter with the pike its my first time fishing for them in these kind of conditions but i cant figure them out. My brother hooked up with an around 13+ pounder a few weeks ago not far from there so i know there are some monsters and there still biting...Not to knock on your fish but it doesn't look like 25 inches...But keep fishing around there and you will definately hook up with some monsters. i cant wait till this spring i take the waders out all around that area with great success. Plan on taking the boat i got late last year out on the river for the first time...I am pumped


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

it definately sucks having to take pictures when you are by yourself it just doesn't give the fish justice...Soo it prolly is a lot bigger than it looks and the smile on your face tells it all....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well tape measurers do it right and I have one in both my boxes... actually that first one was 25 1/2 the other one was like 29 7/8 so I rounded that one up! the first pic the fishes tail is curled back and no those pics(except the one on the ground) don't do justice.... those turned out pretty good for being off of my phone!!!!!!!


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just an FYI for any that may care. I contacted the Geauga parks office today and was told that in any of the Parks where boating is permitted there are only electric motors allowed up to 1.5 HP. Also, they said that they DO NOT allow shore fishing and/or wading.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

their r alot of gas motors that go in thier


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

The final word that I understand is:

Electric motors only up to 1.5 HP

Shore fishing is allowed

Wading is not allowed.


I don't know how the park district may enforce a law on a moving river that they can't own (electric only), but I don't want to pay the fine to argue with them. To mimick a spelling challenged post here, jist beecuz alot of botes r their, doant make it rite!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how mush lb thrust is 1.5 hp


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

The park might regulate through the park itself but gas boats are all over the river, and I have seen them docked??? I was pike fishing and a guy and his buddies came up river with a 65 hp on the back the boat, also seen a pontoon with 9.9 gas going down river. I dont know how the parks can do that, do they have a boat ramp? Anyways nice to know, I have to look into it. I fish the Kent area with a canoe and thought about putting my flat bottom on it with a 70 hp gas, but I need to get up and see the river haven't been up since last spring.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

if you don't want to lose lots of lure upgrade your line to 20lb+ superline or braided. That way if you get snagged up and can't jerk it out you can point your rod tip towards your snag and grab ahold of the line and back up and litterally pull out whatever your snagged on or it will straighten your hooks. You just have to bend them back no big deal but it does really suck losing that new 5$+ pike lure you just bought. I have lost a few that are irreplaceable and have definately almost gone swimming for them or fell in trying to get them. Also important to note if you are pulling your line out you are going to be useing gloves fireline and others will definately cut you up if you wrap it aroung a bare hand and pull. Seems like common sense but i definately jacked up my hand one time...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ive lost quite a few too


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

with the firelines I just find a stick or rock and wrap the line around it a bit and then give it a tug! I have broke lures doing that! I do use fireline on my spin tackle but they were only hitting my monofiliment vanish transition! I don't know if they were looking close at it and saw my line on the fireline but using the same thing no bites on the fireline! could all be coincidence... who knows!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i do that when i crappie fish


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

No bites using fireline huh...That may explain why i have had no luck this winter fishing much slower. i can't wait till the fishing heats up i am pumped...Did you see the pike in the paper keiser caught...It was about the same size...Pretty sure he uses fireline no leader...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

no what paper, what day! I think it was just that I had the lure in front of the fishes face with the monifilament! I got that one bite and then I didn't fish anything else after that so that would have taken the odds of catching one on fireline! I did go a few days later with the same lure on on fireline and nothing! but still if I didn't put it in front of the fish they wouldn't be able to bite it! who knows!


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

If D.A. is talking about the picture in last Sunday's Record-Courier, he needs to take another good look.Jack Kiser is a big guy and doesn't even have his arm extended in the picture.I'll bet that fish was 15lbs. anyway.
:B Not to kill anyone's buzz,just rather obvious.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

I also saw that picture.my kid cut it out, he keeps a scrapbook.Take a real good look at how thick that northern is.I go to Canada regularly and we rarely see them that thick even up there.And never when they're less than 36-40''.No way that size fish came out anywhere above Route 91.I'll bet it was in the Cuyahoga Falls area.I may call him or have the boy do it.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

the bigger one i caught probably only weighed about 5-6 lbs! the other smaller one probably went about 2 1/2-3! pictures just don't do justice unless you have something else next to the fish do judge on! a tape measurer would be great!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

this is my first pic on my new camera










and at most that pike in the paper was 10 pounds


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i agree, the pike in the paper didn't look that big, there is a monster from the mahoning in the fish and field report though. it is 41 1/4 in


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

nice fish Dan!!!! that is a thick one!!!!!!!! You get that one recently and out of the cuyahoga????? great fish! picture turned out good too! how long was it?


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i am guessing it was 26+ inches and prolly 5+ pounds...I didn't have my scale with me but i do really like my digital camera it will make posting all my pics a lot of fun. Ya that one was thick the females will be really nice catches till they spawn out i guess they all lose a lot of their weight like 1/3, after spawning. Disapointed in the fight but as the water warms up so will the fish. Caught some monster fish last year but havent' come across a scanner to post them. And yes i just caught her monday


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Caught him on a lure similar to your fluke. It was a 3 inch blue storm swimbait. The slower presentation really seems to be key right now. I am going steelheading tommoro but plan on getting out after the pike next week sometime. I really like fishing the kent area because i am so close to it. But i want to get my boat out on the river by the gorge and try russel park, waterworks, hiram rapids, front street, all places i have heard hold a fair share of big pike and maybe even hook up with some smallmouth this spring.... the creek i was in was only about 15 feet wide it maybe rewarding for you to search out similar areas...I use google earth to explore a lot of bodies of water you should give it a try...Also if you invest in a pair of waders it would be very rewarding for your fishing experiences for a lot of different reasons i think they are the best thing to happen to fishing and you can get a nice pair for under 100 bucks...When the water drops this summer i will walk right down the middle of the majority of the river and boy is it a rush to catch a 10lb+ fish when you are eye level with them. I have had many amazing experiences in them...One stands out i was about chest in right about where you lost the mepps orange spinner by the bench and was fishing the weeds around there with a buzz more or less jsut screwing around and right at the end of my retrieve slammo a pike struck so hard throwing water all over my face talk about a rush...Missed the fish on repeated strikes after words but i was seriously scared to be in the water with a water wolf that day...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

jiggin fool 
what part of the cuyahoga are you fishin? that wouldnt happen to be the hiram/streetsboro stretch would it?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

no I was fishing around the kent area! not familiar with that stretch of the river! but if it is slow moving water with a soft bottom and lots of wood I am sure it has pike just keep pluggin away!


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

What up with the barricades at Fuller?? It's still a Park-right?


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

they have been in my way all year...I thought maybe they were there to block the bridge to the baseball fields...it may not be stable in the winter?...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

they are like that every winter! maybe they just want us die hard fisherman to stay in shape! who knows! I would think they will be pulling em soon!


----------

